# Found some great Drum Loops for cheap.



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I was going to buy some loops off of Drums on demand however it was like $80 so I went shopping around and found some nice loops at a really cheap price...just thought I would share the info with others in case they were looking for some decent drum loops.

Click on purchase to see the Volumes for sale
http://www.loopmeup.com/

I bought Volume 7 (almost 500 MB file) lots of loops,fills and symbols 
Volume 7 Hard Rock Grooves...only $12.95 to download 
http://www.loopmeup.com/download.htm

Here is a quick sample I made with a little bit of rhythm and lead guitar for effect...I also added a bass loop from a different collection.

http://boomp3.com/m/2538e8846fae/rock-drum-loop

Volume 7 has these tempos

80 Bpm
90
100
110
120
130
140
150

Only goes up to 150 Bpm

:rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Vincent! I just started using Toontrack's EZDrummer VSTi. Pretty cool little program for the drum inept like me. Works well from within Cubase SX3 and doesn't chew up a lot of resources (nice for people like me who's DAW is an underwhelmingly old Athlon XP 1400 machine). I picked it up for ~$180 bucks. I'm on the verge of splurging for their Twisted Kit add on -- Mike Blair is a percussion genius. I have visions of it helping me write something as amazing as _The Eyeball Kid_. How's that for delusional?


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah Ive checked out EZ drummer site a bunch of times...eventually when I have more cash to burn I will buy some more expensive programs...Im really still in the beginning stages of recording and learning how to record however eventually I will out grow the cheaper programs and such and go bigger Im sure.


----------

